# Nachfolger für IXS Trail RS gesucht - Trail RS Evo vs. Trigger AM



## Apnea (23. Juni 2019)

Nabend zusammen. 

Ich hab derzeit einen Trail RS von 2014. 

Nun such ich einen Nachfolger für den Helm. Da mir die Mütze eigentlich top passt, hab ich halt mal geguckt, was IXS heute so hat. 

Das Thema der bescheidenen, weil nicht wirklich möglichen Riemenverstellung, sollten sie ja schon beim Evo erledigt haben, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. 

Hat jemand von Euch den RS Evo, oder vielleicht sogar den Trigger AM, und hatte idealerweise davor den normalen Trail RS, und kann mal etwas dazu schreiben? Sitzen die so, wie auch der Trail RS? Würdest Du wieder zum Trail RS Evo / Trigger AM greifen?

Bzw.; angeblich harmoniert der RS Trail ja gut mit eher länglichen Kopfformen. Wenn mir der Trail RS gut passt, könnte mir dann auch Hersteller xy gut passen? 

Hier in der Nähe gibts keinen Laden, der so etwas führt. Ich möchte Bestellungen und Retouren möglichst gering halten. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2019)

Bin mal gespannt was es bei dir wird.

Hab ebenfalls den Trail RS aus 2014 werde den zum Jahresende auch ablösen. Mein aktueller Favorit ist ebenfalls der RS Evo.

Da ich noch den Fox Proframe fahre, habe ich mal den Dropframe ausprobiert.


			https://foxracing.fr/dropframe-helmet-%5Bblk%5D-s/22197-001-S.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5dmR8YuE4wIVAvlRCh3RhQeDEAQYASABEgITI_D_BwE
		


Hat sich auch nicht schlecht angefühlt, durch die tauschbaren Polster auch anpassbar, jedoch keine Verstellung an Hinterkopf. Ebenfalls ist die Optik etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Da ich ca. 60m Kopfumfang habe, tendiere ich aktuell wieder zum IXS Evo, da die anderen Helme dann doch sehr groß wirken wie der Dropframe. Vermutlich wird dies bei dem Trigger auch so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apnea (1. Juli 2019)

@Orby  Wider Erwarten wurde es etwas total anderes. 

Der Trail RS Evo sitzt ähnlich, wie der Ur-Trail RS. Eventuell müßte ich den nur etwas länger tragen, damit der wieder wie angegossen sitzt. 
Der Trigger AM ist in der Grundform etwas runder. Also vom Innenleben her. Ich habe zwei verschiedene Trigger aufgesetzt, und wenn ich sie mittels Drehrad passend gedreht habe, hatte ich immer das Gefühl, daß der Helm zwar vorn und hinten eng genug sitzt, seitlich aber zu locker ist. 

Am Ende wurde es dann ein Leatt DBX 3.0 All Mountain. Der saß nur mittels Einstellung per Drehrad so, wie es der Ur-Trail RS damals ab Beginn tat. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Liebe so lange hält, wie beim Trail RS.


----------



## Orby (1. Juli 2019)

Danke für dein Feedback. 
Ich habe wegen deinem Beitrag dann doch wieder den Trigger ins Auge gefasst. Nach dem Ur-RS in grün und einem schwarzen dann, wollte ich doch was anderes mal probieren. 
Hoffe er passt mir besser bzw. sieht auch auf dem Kopf nach was aus. 

Konntest du den grauen Trigger in real sehen? Auf den Produktbildern wirkt er grau, auf Bildern mit Bike draußen eher weiß.


----------



## Apnea (1. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte den in grau auf. Ist ein schönes, edles grau. Eher hell, nicht so in Richtung Anthrazit. Wäre meine Wahl in Punkto Farbe gewesen.


----------



## Apnea (1. Juli 2019)

Bzgl. Aussehen auf dem Kopf: auf Fotos und in Videos gefiel er mir irgendwie nie so richtig. Oder besser gesagt, der RS Evo gefiel mir besser. Live im Spiegel sah das anders aus. Da gefiel er mir richtig gut.


----------



## Orby (1. Juli 2019)

Apnea schrieb:


> Ich hatte den in grau auf. Ist ein schönes, edles grau. Eher hell, nicht so in Richtung Anthrazit. Wäre meine Wahl in Punkto Farbe gewesen.


Danke für das Feeback. Klingt gut.
Wenn es jetzt noch ähnlich ist zum neuen grau vom Bike.
Frauen kaufen Schuhe zu Kleidern, Männer Helm zum Bike


----------



## Apnea (1. Juli 2019)

Den Leatt hab ich auch in grau genommen. Das Bike wird grellgelb,... da dürfen wenigstens die Klamotten etwas dezenter ausfallen.


----------



## xrated (2. November 2022)

Hat sich von der Passform vom Trail Evo im Vergleich zum RS etwas geändert? Der RS ist extrem länglich so das damals den größeren genommen habe aber da muss ich den Drehknopf komplett zudrehen. Links/Rechts ist kaum Luft aber nach vorne hinten ein Daumenbreit Luft wenn die Verstellung offen ist.
@Orby 
weisst du was dazu?


----------



## Orby (2. November 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Hat sich von der Passform vom Trail Evo im Vergleich zum RS etwas geändert? Der RS ist extrem länglich so das damals den größeren genommen habe aber da muss ich den Drehknopf komplett zudrehen. Links/Rechts ist kaum Luft aber nach vorne hinten ein Daumenbreit Luft wenn die Verstellung offen ist.
> @Orby
> weisst du was dazu?


Hab mir tatsächlich erneut den Helm gekauft vor kurzem, hab wegen Nightrides und Helmlampe was ohne MIPS gesucht. 
Kann keinen Unterschied feststellen, mein Kopf scheint wie gewohnt da rein zu passen.


----------



## xrated (2. November 2022)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, hab den Trail Evo mal eine Nr. kleiner bestellt ob der passt. Das gute an dem ist das der nicht so dick aufträgt.
Interessant wäre auch wie der Trigger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (2. November 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt, hab den Trail Evo mal eine Nr. kleiner bestellt ob der passt. Das gute an dem ist das der nicht so dick aufträgt.
> Interessant wäre auch wie der Trigger ist.


Hatte den auch mal, der trägt richtig breit auf. 
Mein Poc Kortal oder Ten.... ? und Speedframe sind deutlicher schmäler. Da ich schon einen 60 Kopf oder sowas habe, war ich mit dem Trigger AM dann Lord Helmchen. 
Waren glaube ich 2cm zu den anderen zwei.


----------



## xrated (5. November 2022)

Habe so ca. 56-57 glaube und der Evo in S/M passt von der Breite haarscharf und ist breiter als die Urversion. Eine dünne Helmmütze bekomme ich noch reingequetscht aber eine richtige Wintermütze nicht mehr, da kann ich ja noch den alten in M/L tragen. Das geniale bei dem Helm ist das er vorne schön weit runtergeht und nicht so dick aufträgt. Ausserdem sind die gerade extrem günstig.


----------

